# AVZ.exe



## Luzinin (Apr 18, 2008)

On my friends computer, a program called AVZ.exe has infested. Now, when I searched for it using the windows search system, I discovered taht it was in the same folder as his usual program used anti-virus software. Could I possibly hurt the anti-virus if I get rid of the AVZ file?


----------



## Gareth (Apr 18, 2008)

Why stop Virus Scanner services?


----------



## Luzinin (Apr 19, 2008)

Because it has a AVZ file, which is spy-ware, in it.


----------



## GameMaster (Apr 19, 2008)

That's not a spyware, believe me. I don't know where did you find that info, but that's just a part of Antivius Software.


----------

